# What Is Your Kittie's Full Name?



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Is it just a single name, or two names? Like my cat's full name is 'Sunshine Danielle'. However, Buddy and Simbas' names are just 'Buddy' and 'Simba'-one name. This should be fun!


----------



## andylo (Feb 7, 2007)

ChingChing is our new cat's name. Reflected to the cat's sharp claw and it extract them :lol:


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

These guys tend to collect nicknames over time. 

Martell's is Tell Pocket Zubbing Zubber Lubby Bubby Long Johns Sock Back White Thing


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Maggie May (aka Doodlebug, Magoo, Magooey Looey, & Gooey Girl)
Kobi Joe (aka Kobster, Monster Boy, Pretty Boy, Handsome & Studly Man)
Holly Belle (aka Hobo & Holly Hoo Hah)


----------



## Shadue (Oct 31, 2006)

Tinkerbell - full name.
Tink for short.
Tinker the stinker - when shes in her mood.

Cleopatra - full name.
Cleo for short
no nick names yet... only had her 4 months.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Shadue said:


> Cleopatra - full name.
> Cleo for short
> no nick names yet... only had her 4 months.


That's no excuse....Holly has only been here for 3 months and she has 2 nicknames.... :lol:


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Maggie (almost 22) --- Maggie Pie, Maggie Waggie, Magalinda, "It's always about YOU, isn't it?".

Brrruce (14) --- (the r's in his name are rolled, sometimes for a very long time, lol) Brrrrrrrruceter Rooster, Brrrruce My MAN, Don't bring me dow-own, Brrrruce!

Phmokey (14) --- that's as close as I can come to 'spelling' his name; the first sound in his name is actually an exhale through the nose. Beats me where I ever came up with that. Also Phmokey Wokey, Phmokey Kit-Ten, He Be Phmokin'. 

Rebel (14) --- Rebel Buster, The Toofless Demon (he got mean as a skunk after his extractions......).

Brrrruce, Phmokey, and Rebel are, collectively, The Kit-Tens. They are littermates, been with me since they was borned.

Chip (3) --- Mr Chip Chipman, Chipperdoodle, His Chipness With The Perfectly Conformed Orange Buttocks.

Robbie (3) --- Robert, RobbieBobbieBoBobbertBoy.

Chip and Robbie are The Young Orange Lads.

Chica (6) --- Chica Banana, Chica Bananarama, Ms Bananarama, The DamnBananarama (when she's bad).


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Sam Gamgee was Sam's full name, nicknames Sammy, Samwise, SamSam, and others i can't post here the rare times he was a bad kitty. :lol:


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Rookie's full name is Rookie Caribou. Nicknames include Puddin', Punkin', Bugaboo, Rook-a-look, and Rookalah. :lol:


----------



## Immortal (Mar 28, 2006)

Suki is called Suzuki Kookie
and ****** has been renamed recently to One-Eared ******!!!!


----------



## kitburger (Dec 27, 2006)

:lol: Well now! When Kittys being all sweetness and light its Kitty Poo Poos.
But when hes whinging for his breakfast and doing his best to trip me up as Im getting it, it begins with SH and ends in TY :lol:


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

Cooper: When we got him, he was named Coop. We lengthened it to Cooper. We call him Buddy & Cooper Booper.

Pouncer: I call her Baby, Sweetie.... and Pooper. As a little kitten, she sure could POOP!!!


----------



## nklincoln (Aug 2, 2005)

Molly Girl (will be 15 Feb 26) 
Bean Head Miller -- The vet knows her as Beanie Baby as I couldn't bring myself to tell her the real name. Beans when good girl and Bean Head when scolding. Hubby named her. The only food we had when she appeared was dry dog food and I told him if he feed her we are going to keep her. Well he couldn't stand it and told her she was such a Bean Head for eating dog food and the name stuck. She adopted us 9 years ago.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Purrrfect kitty names, everyone!  I love all of them.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Smudge aka smudgy fudgy, smudgedy the fudgedy, Moodga Foodga and Smudgy Wudgy woo with a high IQ :lol: 

Willow's pedigree name is Adfursh ***** Willow but aka Willow Wobbler and Monkey face

Toby's pedigree name is Kekepania Kopiaka but aka Toby Tumbleweed, Mr T, Mr T Bone, Mr T Bag or Mr T Rex


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Stephie said:


> Smudge aka smudgy fudgy, smudgedy the fudgedy, Moodga Foodga and Smudgy Wudgy woo with a high IQ :lol:
> 
> Willow's pedigree name is Adfursh ***** cat Willow but aka Willow Wobbler and Monkey face
> 
> Toby's pedigree name is Kekepania Kopiaka but aka Toby Tumbleweed, Mr T, Mr T Bone, Mr T Bag or Mr T Rex


 Very cute!  But, what about 'Sasha'-the kitty on your siggy?


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

Hannibals pedigreename is Sirucats Neelam
Attila is Sirucats Neeraj
and Lara is Sirucats Ultima Urania


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Mocha is Mocha Choca Latte, Mokie for short
Kobie is Sir Kobes, or Kobster
Thurston's full name is Thurston Purr the Third, but I think its a ridiculous name that doesn't suit him at all. (but I didn't name him) Be gets called Thunder Butt most of the time.


----------



## catmadAZ (Feb 27, 2004)

we call chops 'chop di bum' or 'widi didi bumbum' allot lol

and we used to call tober ' tober pink puff pads tuna tunks'

lol


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Turvy is Turvy Demeter, or Ole' woman, or your Queen-ness!

Mischief is Mischief Mistoffolees, or Big Buddy.

Etcetera is Etcetera D'Calico, or Baby.

Blondie is Blondie Rumpleteaser, or Sweety.

Hobo is Hobo Skimbleshanks, or Hobs, or Skimble.

Peanut is Peanut Butterum, or Nut-nut, or Pea nut nut.

Sassy is Sassy Sasafras, or Sass, or Sassy-fras

Trace is Trace Tumblebrutus, or Tumblebutt, or Bubba


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

mmmm 

it depends ... very often its you little *(*&%^$#

 I have so many nicknames for my crew It would take an hour to list them :wink:


----------



## Shadue (Oct 31, 2006)

doodlebug said:


> Shadue said:
> 
> 
> > Cleopatra - full name.
> ...


Well... she is inbetween her 5th and 6th month right now (heat) and last 4 days has been howling up a storm at 3 in the morning... so a few names have been shouted to her ... but I wouldnt want to keep those as official nicknames


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

3 only have the 1 name, my somali is registered as The Sundance Kid


----------



## mykittytoodles (Feb 2, 2006)

Toodles Marie and Angel Diane are my little fur babies full names.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

The DustBunny is my youngest cat's full name, but we usually just call her Dusty.

One day I was thinking of what the "N" in Kit N. stands for, and I figured her full name should be Kit Nelson. Just so the "N" stands for something. :lol:

Dude is another matter entirely. For a fully accurate description, his full name is:

*His Royal Dudeness, the Master of Disaster, the Lord of Chaos, the Destroyer of Paper Goods and the Pilferer of People Food.*


----------



## d_b (Jul 17, 2004)

Baily's full name is Baily, King of All.
Psycho's full name is El Diablo ******* Psycho Kitty


----------



## katwill10 (Jan 25, 2007)

Squirt is Squirtacus Maximus. Nicknames are Squibert (pronounced sqew-bert), Squirtalicious, Squibert (pronounced like sqew-bear) 

Haiku is Haiku BoogerRat (sometimes BoogerBrat), although we call her Booger (she had a mean URI when I got her)

Ripley is Ripley Lucifer because somehow Satan got into my cat and I don't know how to get him out :twisted:


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

katwill10 said:


> Ripley is Ripley Lucifer because somehow Satan got into my cat and I don't know how to get him out :twisted:


If you ever find out how to exorcise the demon, please let me know. When Rebel had his teeth pulled, evil spirits entered entered his body through the tooth holes and he became the "Toofless Demon" :evil:


----------



## katwill10 (Jan 25, 2007)

I was at the vet yesterday and I meant to ask how much an exorcism was... :wink: Seriously though, I wish they made "Soft Teeth", the equivalent of "Soft Paws"...then I might be able to get those missing two Soft Paws back on his Evil Highness without losing my arm!!! So yes, I feel your pain.


----------



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

Ron Weasley is my cats full name. 

They named the entire litter after the Harry Potter characters and we happened to get Ronnie at 9months of age. We thought it was a strange name and was going to change it, but he would come running when we called him, so it stuck.


----------



## Tabbytam3 (Oct 18, 2006)

Okay, so we call our kitties all kinds of funny names....don't laugh.... :lol: 

Miko- Miko Biko, Monster man, Stinka Dinka, big man (because he is the biggest cat)....

Princess- Princess Wincess, princey, princess girl

Gizmo- Gizmo Mizmo, gizzy, gizzymoto


----------



## TuxieMom (Feb 19, 2007)

Annabelle (Annie-Belle) Giraffe
Robert (Bob) Bug
Euclide (Clyde) William Yoda 
Dakota Naughty Butthead
Emma Lou-Who (she's the dog, but she continues our alphabet theme)


----------



## lilaccat3456 (Apr 27, 2006)

My cats are

Cylie (pronounced like Kylie) and her nicknames are Cy-Cy, baby and princess

Cooper--I call Coop, Coopper Pooper Scooper, Bubby, Bubby-boy and lion


----------

